# Wrist Watch image



## y75stingray (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm still pretty new to the product photography scene. My work is being published in the april edition of I.W (international Watch) magazine and I was hoping I could get some constructive criticism of my work. this is one of the many images that will be used. Thanks!


----------



## TampaWeddingPhotos (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like what I would expect to see in a watch magazine.  Nice angle.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks back-lit and it's distracting. I think the texture on the watch face should be made more visible.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a bit hot there adjacent to the 10, 11 and 12 numerals. With that the numerals don't all look to be the same color.

The inside of the band could use a bit more illumination so a buyer could get somewhat of a visual sense of what it might fell like on their wrist.

Getting light to the inside of the band would also better define the push buttons on the watch itself.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2010)

molested_cow said:


> It looks back-lit and it's distracting. I think the texture on the watch face should be made more visible.


It looked to be lit from below to me. Like a light table with a seamless white background.


----------



## y75stingray (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes it is a bit hot there, showing the carbon fiber at a lower exposure is quite difficult. thanks to everybody for there comments. so far they have been quite helpful. it was shot on a light box and it was back lit good eye!


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like the angle of this shot. The main thing that concerns me about this photo is the warm color on the face of the watch. It looks like the background is being lit by a cold colored flo and the front is being lit by a tungsten bulb of some sort.


----------



## y75stingray (Feb 10, 2010)

The watch was sitting on the edge of a 6500K lightbox. It was covered by a white backdrop however I think some of the florescent lighting from my office (which has a lower color temp) leaked through. That's most likely the warm color you are seeing.I'm glad you like the angle, It was a difficult shot.


----------



## LearnMyShot (Feb 12, 2010)

In watch photography the first thing you must do is go to a jeweler and have the crystal removed.....then you can light the face of the watch properly...also you're showing too much of the inside of the band..it's distracting...but pretty good..watches are difficult to do.


----------

